# Painting Composite Door



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Installed a smooth composite exterior door and jamb. Thinking XIM and oil topcoat. White. Told owner could just leave it alone. Or I'll paint it if they want. 
I put one in about 4 yrs ago and owner never painted. Still looks like new. And another about 2-1/2 yrs ago. Wood grain and painted with latex. Can't remember what brand. 

Read thread from 2008. Just wanted to hear any newer techniques. 
Pretty sure it is a pvc composite but can't find out until Monday. Forgot to call yard yesterday.


----------



## PRP (Jul 30, 2016)

If it looks good as is then he has a maintenance free door. I stay away from oil based on exterior plastics. Their lack of flexibility can lead to problems if the substrate experiences expansion/contraction seasonally.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Light sand. Acetone clean. Prep Rite primer. Advantage 900 topcoat.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

I like that Prep Rite. :thumbsup:
I'll be using that again.


----------



## Ohio painter (Dec 4, 2011)

I prime them with a latex bonding primer, finish with two coats of exterior latex paint of your choice. Stay away from the oil for this project.


----------



## Caslon (Dec 15, 2007)

Composite doors are made up from a variety of materials, including PVC, wood, insulating foam and GRP (glass reinforced plastic). 

If it's a PVC composite door, they last fine unpainted, and are manufactured ready for immediate top coat, no primer necessary.


----------

